# Time to  smoke some cheese



## jrod62 (Oct 19, 2012)

Went to store and got some beef for the Summer Sausage, Polish kielbasa sausage and Bratwurst sausage I'm making today. Took pork butts out of the freezer few days ago..

Wanted cheese for the kielbasa sausage. Pick up one 8oz sharp cheddar for the sausage.

 Then went ahead and pick up 1lbs of sharp cheddar and 1lbs of Marble jack (blend of colby and monterey jack cheese) to be smoked

Got to love the AMNPS. Going to smoke for 2 1/2 hours with hickory pellets.













AMNPS.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 19, 2012






Here it is in my UDS













cheese on UDS.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 19, 2012






Smoking the two bigger ones and the small one is for putting in the sausage.













IMAG0356.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 19, 2012


















IMAG0357.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 19, 2012






Cut in half so it get better smoke in it.













IMAG0359.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 19, 2012






Started at 57 degrees in the smoker













IMAG0360.jpg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 19, 2012






Using my UDS with the mailbox mod to cold smoke the cheese













uds.jpeg



__ jrod62
__ Oct 19, 2012






Will post finish pictures when they come off the smoker.

Time to grind the pork for the sausage


----------



## sound1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds great. I need to get a bunch of cheese done for the Christmas baskets. Some sausage thrown in too??


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 19, 2012)

Jrod - what are ya gonna do about the rest time for the cheese to mellow ?


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 19, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> Jrod - what are ya gonna do about the rest time for the cheese to mellow ?


Al least a month. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I hope. Just got done stuffing 10lbs of Summer Sausage, Just About to start stuffing 10lbs of kielbasa and 5lbs of  fresh brats. They will go in the smoker in the morning.

I like to wait a month after smoking the summer sausage before eating it .


----------



## roller (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking good with the cheese. Mine has been resting a month now so I am getting close to the taste...


----------



## woodcutter (Oct 19, 2012)

You're smoker always looks like it just came out of a box. Did you just paint it? Looks very nice.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 19, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Al least a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan -


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2012)

Busy Boy!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2012)

jrod, evening.... Your summer sausage.... Is it mixed and ground ingredients and smoked to 145 or so....  or do you ferment it in a chamber.... I have had a beef stick that is heavy on garlic that I want to try and reproduce it.....  the butcher called it "cotto" or "cottage" salami or something similar..... it was smoked and I don't think it was a real "aged salami" type product... any ideas for a product like that...  Dave


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 19, 2012)

Woodcutter said:


> You're smoker always looks like it just came out of a box. Did you just paint it? Looks very nice.


Thanks , I painted it last spring. It stays in the shed when not being used.


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 20, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> jrod, evening.... Your summer sausage.... Is it mixed and ground ingredients and smoked to 145 or so....  or do you ferment it in a chamber.... I have had a beef stick that is heavy on garlic that I want to try and reproduce it.....  the butcher called it "cotto" or "cottage" salami or something similar..... it was smoked and I don't think it was a real "aged salami" type product... any ideas for a product like that...  Dave


The Summer sausage will be smoke until it hit 155 then in ice bath. I would like to try "age salami" but I got lot to learn on it first.


----------



## roller (Nov 12, 2012)

Tasting time is getting close !!!!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 26, 2012)

did ya try them yet??


----------

